# Audi tt aftermarket stereo



## Paulmark (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi All
This is my first post as I am new to the site and only purchased my first TT last Saturday
So far I have been VERY impressed with the car
I purchased a 2004 3.2 DSG with a genuine 9200 miles on the clock, the car is like new and is the best car I have ever driven!
The only one single thing that I am not impressed with is the Chorus radio / cassette which is very dated and from what I can work out is not a Bose system.
After reading a few forums I am still trying to find out which will be the best aftermarket option, I believe Alpine are a popular choice but I am looking for information of a current model which will still allow the metal flip down cover to be retained. Also is it possible to use the existing CD changer. I have read that some Alpine models allow the dash display by the speedo to be retained, anyone done this?
Thanks in advance
Paul.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Paul, welcome along first of all.

For the unit Alpines tend to be the easiest ones to fit but if your getting it fitted that wont really matter too much. there is a kit which allows head units to sit further in the slot therefore allowing the flap to close. there is a few really nice head units out there that will work with the CD changer but id suggest gettin an Ipod/mp3 compatable unit and putting your music on that, that way you will have everything you need and its quicker for changing tracks. Personally the Bose system isnt all its made up to be so your not really missing out there anyway :wink: just check out sites like bassjunkies and caraudiodirect to see what head units you like then head to your nearest audio store and they should be able to help you out

Dazz


----------



## Paulmark (Oct 28, 2010)

Cheers Dazz
Thats cool, Im not all that bothered about the CD changer so will probably do as you say and look for something MP3 compatible
cheers m8


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

No worries


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi Paul,

Welcome to TT world - your gonna love it 

Regarding the 3.2, how you finding it on juice so far? What did you drive before? Is it a coupe or roadster?
Sorry for the questions, just am thinking of buying one in the very near future so hence why 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi. Welcome to the forum! Delighted that you're enjoying your TT. Mine is only my third car and by a large margin is the best car I've ever driven.

I spent some time last year researching aftermarket head units with no tape, CD or any mechanism because I just wanted to put all my MP3 files on a USB memory stick. I went for one of the Alpine units based on a recommendation off the forum. I removed the Jurassic CD autochanger and sold it on eBay!

If you want to connect up an iPod, the Alpine units are designed to control with their rotary selection wheel.

Doug


----------



## Goldfiinger (Sep 6, 2010)

Kind of the same question so thought I wouldn't bother opening a new thread.

I bought my 2001 plate TT yesterday, second car i've ever owned and love it 

I'm thinking about going for an Alpine head unit as well, however I'd like it to work with the CD changer and wondered if anyone had any good suggestions of models they know work with the standard CD changer?

Also is it possible to fit a pop satnav/dvd player whilst still allowing the silver fascia to open and close smoothly ?


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Only Audi units will work with Audi changers. If you want a flip out screen model then the Kenwood KVT series are the only ones that allow the flap to close.


----------



## Goldfiinger (Sep 6, 2010)

Cheers for the info, are there other changers that would work with the Kenwood KVT series and fit in the same space as the current cdchanger ?


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Probably a matching kenwood one but as the head units are iPod ready it's much easier to feed an iPod lead into the glovebox as I've done.

Daz


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hi goldfiinger, ive recently done same and burned my bose 6cd system. (thats a diffrent story tho lol)
i opted for a clarion system with no drive and just run a usb stick off it in glove compartment, couple of hundred mp3 albums & its ace on a run lol welcome btw


----------



## Goldfiinger (Sep 6, 2010)

Ahh just a usb no ipod needed hmm sounds an appealing idea..

Ta, spent the day cleaning it today and have a small list of things 'to do' so shall sort thwm first and maybe pick up a new stereo in the new year.

Thanks for the advice guys,


----------



## Paulmark (Oct 28, 2010)

ajayp said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Welcome to TT world - your gonna love it
> 
> ...


Thanks ajayp
I dont think its all that bad on fuel, getting around 21 around town / in traffic and 34 on a motorway run, its just a brilliant car to drive, so smooth. only use it as a weekend car so should keep the 9400 miles nice and low. Had a MGTF before so finding all the comfort and luxuries very welcoming!!
The sound of the V6 is great, makes u smile everytime u turn that key!!


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

dzTT said:


> Hi Paul, welcome along first of all.
> 
> there is a kit which allows head units to sit further in the slot therefore allowing the flap to close.
> 
> Dazz


Do these actually exist?! I have spoke to a few different car audio shops regarding this and no joy anywhere? I am getting an alpine unit installed this weekend so any help would be appreciated


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

markusdarkus said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Paul, welcome along first of all.
> ...


Indeed. Check here for example, viewtopic.php?f=2&t=160192&hilit=ida+x305. My flap closes nicely with a X305s. Morgan from Vagcheck installed mine and looks sweet!

But I guess it may depend on the head unit itself?


----------



## Goldfiinger (Sep 6, 2010)

So there's definitely no way to work the standard audi CD changers from another head unit?


----------

